# Manageable Egg Sandwich



## John Delaney (Jul 18, 2006)

This got started when I found egg whites at Trader Joes in these little plastic containers. Albertson's had something like them but the TJ's containers are sturdy enough to use in the microwave. Pop the lid a little, put it in there for like 90 seconds and you have scrambled egg whites. OK, I've done the scrambled eggs in a cup thing before, but this was kind of cool. Except for, "How do I get them on two pieces of bread?" Hmmmm. I could mash them up, but that's messy. Then there's the whole cooking in plastic thing. 

Frying was out. Either too much oil / grease or cooking on plastic, which I am trying to avoid in general as hard as it may be. 

So what I've been fooling around with this week is using my own egg whites cooked in a Fiesta Ware bowl. Any flat bottomed bowl should work. 

So here's what I am doing:

I seperate the egg whites into a seperate bowl and beat them some
Then I take some olive oil and put a very thin coating on the Fiesta Ware bowl.
Pour the whites into the Fiesta Ware bowl
Sprinkle some salt free seasoning blend on it
Microwave at high for 80 seconds. I think I have a 700W oven. Results will vary depending on your wattage of course. Too much and they get rubbery. Too little and they are runny.
Meanwhile over at the toaster I've toasted two slices of 100% whole wheat bread.
Once the eggs are done the egg patty, as it where, should pop right out of the bowl onto one slice of bread.
I put a tiny bit of mayo on the other slice, close it up, cut it in half, and eat!
'Course the mayo is BAD, yes I know. But, hey, I resisted the cheese! 

Anyway, it's pretty tasty, filling and should only add up to about 210 calories and not too much fat. 

Hope that helps! 

Thanks,
-jd


----------



## vagriller (Jul 18, 2006)

Here is my recipe for simple but tasty egg sandwich.


1. Toast bread, brush sides lightly with Miracle Whip.
2. Beat one egg, and fry it in a pan w/ Pam (shape like a piece of bread)
3. Slide egg onto bread, and top with you favorite cheese (mine is swiss)
4. Cook 2 pcs turkey bacon (you could use regular, but I like TB). I cook them in the microwave.
5. Break the bacon in half and arrange them on top of cheese.
6. Squeeze some mustard on top of bacon.

This sandwich happened by accident but is much loved in my house. I was trying to make a Denver sandwich, but this is what happened.


----------



## jkath (Jul 18, 2006)

John - quick, easy & tasty!

(TJ's is my favorite market too!)


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 18, 2006)

Except for the mustard & Miracle Whip, VAgriller makes nearly the exact same egg sandwich I do.

I usually use a toasted hard roll instead of regular toast, & except for buttering the roll, the only other condiment I use is hot pepper sauce.

I've never gotten into the "egg white" thing, especially since current healthy eating trends say that eating a reasonable number of whole eggs is not a bad thing.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jul 18, 2006)

Two words--English muffin.

I  use a little plastic dish that is just the size of the muffin, lighly oil it, then line with some sliced ham (so egg won't stick to dish), break an egg onto the ham, poke it all over with a fork, nuke it til almost done, lay a slice of cheese on top.  Nuke til cheese melts.

Flip it onto toasted muffin.  Egg McSparrow.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 18, 2006)

Yes, sometimes I substitute turkey ham for the turkey bacon.  I buy at least a pound of it every week because it's tasty, versatile, & good in all sorts of recipes from egg sandwiches to Chinese Fried Rice to pasta salads.  The Purdue brand is excellent & virtually indistinguishable from regular pork ham, yet much lower in fat & sodium.


----------



## vagriller (Jul 18, 2006)

I have done ham and turkey in place of the bacon as well. I prefer the Louis Rich TB. I've tried all the others and they just aren't as good.


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 18, 2006)

Egg whites don't taste as good as whole eggs. I'll take the forty calorie difference for the yoke. Or I'll scramble one whole egg with one white.


----------



## vagriller (Jul 18, 2006)

Banana Brain said:
			
		

> Egg whites don't taste as good as whole eggs. I'll take the forty calorie difference for the yoke. Or I'll scramble one whole egg with one white.



Good point. I don't think society's nutritional woes can really be traced to the yolk of an egg.


----------

